# Question (closes eyes when holding)



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello it’s me again :/ sorry I ask a lot of questions I just want to know from experienced tegu moms and dads rather than just the internet ‍ Anyways is it a good thing when I’m holding Diesel and he closes his eyes? Or is he just trying to get me to go away? ( I read that somewhere )


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Among adults or sub-adults, it's contentment. Don't know for sure about juveniles. Could see it meaning eithe joy or fear.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

Personally I like to think the contentment side of it. Most animals don't close their eyes if they're scared something is trying to get them. At least that's how it works in my head anyways.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 19, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Personally I like to think the contentment side of it. Most animals don't close their eyes if they're scared something is trying to get them. At least that's how it works in my head anyways.


I agree with that. I mean I don’t think I would shut my eyes if I thought I was in danger lol.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> I agree with that. I mean I don’t think I would shut my eyes if I thought I was in danger lol.


Exactly. Closed eyes mean safeness and happiness.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 19, 2020)

You'd think, but stressed green iguanas will often close their eyes with othe body language thAt's different from closed-eye contentment.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 19, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> You'd think, but stressed green iguanas will often close their eyes with othe body language thAt's different from closed-eye contentment.


Well that's good to know for sure. Always something to keep in mind is reading body language since the animals can't actually tell you what's going on with them.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 19, 2020)

Well when he does it he doesn’t do anything but lay in my hand with his eyes closed


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> Well when he does it he doesn’t do anything but lay in my hand with his eyes closed


Contentment.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 19, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Contentment.


Oh good.


----------



## Merlot (Mar 25, 2020)

TripleTegus said:


> Personally I like to think the contentment side of it. Most animals don't close their eyes if they're scared something is trying to get them. At least that's how it works in my head anyways.


Lol unless they’re like m, “shh, I’m closing my eyes maybe they don’t see me right now” (*initiate cloak)
Lol but usually I take it as being happy and calm. Unless you’re trying to hand feed them something then they close their eyes to tell you heck na I don’t want that. My little punk has been quite picky lately I will say, closing his eyes on food he would normally Chomp up. But I have been varying his diet lately a lot for some variety and maybe he’s just liking the other stuff more and is spoiled


----------



## Leonor (Mar 25, 2020)

Nikki Gregory said:


> Hello it’s me again :/ sorry I ask a lot of questions I just want to know from experienced tegu moms and dads rather than just the internet ‍ Anyways is it a good thing when I’m holding Diesel and he closes his eyes? Or is he just trying to get me to go away? ( I read that somewhere )


Hi, Nikki! At least my boy, Luciano, closes his eyes when I pick him up, when I hold him, or when he is in the bath... and he looks happy! When he was younger he would fight when I tried to hold him. Not anymore!


----------



## Debita (Mar 25, 2020)

He loves you. He trusts you. My male is finally chill after 2 yrs of catering to him. What a gigantic monster he used to be.... there was not much eye closure in the early days. Ha!...quite the opposite. Now - he calms down (breathes deep), and closes his eyes every time he sees me. 

I'm still careful and respectful of his body language though. There's no way he is that laid back when he's in season, or when he's shedding. My female is a peach, and only rarely shows that raised back when I walk up on her or she's caught off-guard.


----------



## Nikki Gregory (Mar 25, 2020)

I appreciate EVERYONES comments! I believe he trusts me to an extent. He still gets a little upset when I try to get him up out of his cage but it’s definitely a lot easier this last week!! I just put my hand in and he runs away from it for a second but once I have my hand in front of him and he smells it he starts crawling right up! I never thought there would be the day! Lol. Progress!!


----------



## James Smith (Mar 25, 2020)

It could mean annoyed or contentment. When they are annoyed they would close their eyes hoping you are gone when they open their eyes. More time spent with them they will become more accustomed to you and their eyes will close because of contentment. A rule I use is the position of their front legs and if they are fully relax. Look at if their front leg is curled under. This is a relax position or if their front legs are spread out. Regardless just dont pay attention to their eyes being closed or not. Look at their whole body language.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 25, 2020)

James Smith said:


> It could mean annoyed or contentment. When they are annoyed they would close their eyes hoping you are gone when they open their eyes. More time spent with them they will become more accustomed to you and their eyes will close because of contentment. A rule I use is the position of their front legs and if they are fully relax. Look at if their front leg is curled under. This is a relax position or if their front legs are spread out. Regardless just dont pay attention to their eyes being closed or not. Look at their whole body language.


Exactly. Stiff-armed and rigid means stressed. The whole body collapsed or mostly with head raised if you're scratching indicates a relaxed tegu.


----------



## TripleTegus (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes there are definitely other signs to look for as well as just the eyes closed. I was speaking more in the generally range closing eyes usually means contentment. But definitely need to keep an eye on other signs of body language.


----------



## Debita (Mar 26, 2020)

We've had many members question their Tegus unusual behavior as they go through their sub-adult phase too. So don't be surprised if your baby starts treating you like an ungrateful teen at some point. They're just being full of themselves. My male was worse than my female. (waaay)


----------

